# Cielo



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

He's my favorite fish.... but shhhhh, don't tell anyone


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's pretty!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, he's stunning!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow i can see why hes your fav


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Pretty Fishy!


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

He's a beaut!!!!! Tell me...what features designate him "Cambodian?"
Tryin' to learn all the betta terminology...


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

BerkB33 said:


> He's a beaut!!!!! Tell me...what features designate him "Cambodian?"
> Tryin' to learn all the betta terminology...



His body is one solid color and his fins are another. Usually the body is flesh colored and fins are red, but he has blue fins in this case


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Forgive me for swiping the thread...but, thank you for the info...I also read that the term "dragon" is used for the body being one color and the fins another? Is that correct as well? When you say the "body" is one color...does that include the head? I apologize for the questions...I just want to learn all I can. Thanks.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

BerkB33 said:


> I also read that the term "dragon" is used for the body being one color and the fins another? Is that correct as well? When you say the "body" is one color...does that include the head?


no no thats wrong. dragon bettas have kind of embossed scales. they kinda stand out more and look like an armour. plus they are very shiney. they should go right up and onto the head ideally ;-)
head counts as body iirc. if its not a dragon betta and he has a colored face then its said to have a mask. that doesnt go for whites though. they'll have a white face anyways. open to correction though


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's my dragon guy, as a comparison (not an entry for the contest!).



Here he is the day I got him, you can see his "mask".


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------

